# 21 days



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

can you do 21 days at home without a paycheck?got enough water and food?


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

not to mention the aspect how many just cant keep from being on the go non-stop in this modern world.

can you handle not leaving your home and property for social times many do.this might be the hardest of all for many.

from a singles perspective...can you play checkers or chess alone?...lol....i may get a statue to put in chair like in omega man with charleton heston....lol...naaaaaaaa


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

We can. We're good for a couple if months paycheck wise. A year at least for the rest.


----------



## Litlbits (Jan 6, 2014)

I'm retired, don't have to go anywhere. Food stocked, have lots of jigsaw puzzles and good books, I'm good, lol.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Sounds nice to me!

And yes.....Remember the picture of meat and heat??? I still have taters in the ground and still picking tomatoes....

The geese that are flying overhead better watch out though....


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

21 days without a paycheck would be really rough. But otherwise, no problem. Might actually get that freezer cleaned out like dh has wanted.

Amended, I could do it just fine. Dh and the kids would want their milk and cream for coffee.


----------



## surfmonkey (Sep 18, 2014)

I work from home, so we would not be without a paycheck. However, we have just made a major move with only what could fit in our suitcases and have only just recently moved into our current house. So if we were quarantined today, food would be our issue as we have not had time to build up our stocks again.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

mpillow said:


> ....Remember the picture of meat and heat??? ..



splain lucy....my memory is laggin...was it all your livestock fornicating..:angel:


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

21 days isn't very difficult as it is right now. I would need about an hour to get ready for it though.

21 weeks gets a little harder but as long as the internet is still up I'm okay.

21 months with no internet? I would probably be all "Wilson! Wilson!" on you.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

I could do it standing on my head, *IF* I was about 8 yrs old again.

21 days or longer, no problem.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

ernie....yea but you and i dont count....our 72 hour kit is a jar of peanut butter...lol


----------



## StayPuff (Nov 12, 2012)

'Bout 6 months for us, maybe more moneywise. 

For food and water? Pretty much indefinitely.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Sure. Food, meds, and board games we got. Books in every nook and cranny. Water: city first, well water second, plus stored back up emergency stocks. The socializing? I like myself just fine. Certainly enough to spend 21 days alone with me. I think my sons could manage it just fine too. Generally, when they're gone it's as quiet as a church on Monday morning here. That's what I prefer anyway. I buy tp in large quantities which usually last a couple months. Plus, it's autumn. Last resort tp is falling from the trees all over here, LOL

Now elk, don't get a statue. Just use that cardboard cut out of Amy Lee you have.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

elkhound said:


> splain lucy....my memory is laggin...was it all your livestock fornicating..:angel:


the wood is cut and stacked, 
the moo is whacked and packed.

the bills are paid,
so to home my family stayed!


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

elkhound said:


> ernie....yea but you and i dont count....our 72 hour kit is a jar of peanut butter...lol


Heh.

I'm more thinking of the family. The things we buy are dairy products like milk, butter, and cheese. Can we live without those things? Yes, but life becomes less than comfortable.

Food is easy. We've probably got about eight to nine months of rice and beans on hand right now as it is, and plenty of things we produce right here to augment or replace that supply. When it comes to stockpiling, my belief system is probably a little too "social justice" for most of you. I don't really store anything more than enough to get us through the winter and I'm willing to give food away to anyone who comes to the door.

I was really worried about ebola initially, but I've made my peace with it now through prayer. Tomorrow is not promised and death is not the worst fate that can befall a man. God is in control of this, and sooner or later, dying is in the cards for ol' Ernie.


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

$$, no problem...literally every bill we have CAN be paid online (most aren't as DH prefers mailing them in, lol).

Food we'd be good on, water fine as long as the city keeps it on (we think there is an old well but have to check ordinances on uncapping and blah, blah, blah) though we do have stored. Socialization...we don't ever see anyone on a regular basis except the nephew and his fiance so I believe we'll be alright. There would be a period of adjustment (i.e. straight jacket at some point for myself) if the net were to go but there are enough books around to entertain.


----------



## Bubba1358 (Nov 6, 2013)

I'd have to free-range my chickens, but yup. I work remotely, and we'd do dairy and eggs as daily staples (like, 3 meals a day). It would suck, but we could do it.


----------



## wes917 (Sep 26, 2011)

I had to do a little more than five months when I was laid off, still had my wife's income. If we both lost ours at the same time I'd have slightly more than 8 months to figure it out, could probably stretch an extra month or two.


----------



## unregistered353870 (Jan 16, 2013)

I could do 20 years here if I had to, assuming nothing really crazy happens. But I'm planning to move in the spring, so preparing for the move would be an issue. The in-between state of affairs might not be so secure.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

yep ernie death will come for us all....but i aint playin tag with speeding trains either...lol..


.didnt devil ask yeshua/jesus to fall/jump from a wall or roof top or cliff?....didnt he say dont be tempting the father?

'Do not test the Lord your God/YHWH&#8217; (Deuteronomy 6:16)


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Butter freezes very well. Butter, flour, sugar, chocolate chips, and eggs; sounds like an entertaining evening. 

Cheese freezes fine in the original packaging if you're storing shredded cheese. Otherwise it will keep for 3 months or so, unopened. I'll run out of bread before I run out of cheese.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

i sliced a pack of extra sharp cheddar i found in bottom of freezer had a 2008 date on it....lol...it was still fine.


----------



## KnowOneSpecial (Sep 12, 2010)

Yep. 

Dh works from home now so that's not a problem. I would need to get one big shopping trip in as we're down to only 70 or so rolls of TP in the house. We have 7 kids living here so that would be the big problem. After being snowed in for a week last year they were acting really cagey and weird. After 3 weeks? We might have casualties!


----------



## StayPuff (Nov 12, 2012)

elkhound said:


> i sliced a pack of extra sharp cheddar i found in bottom of freezer had a 2008 date on it....lol...it was still fine.


Yeah, we keep anywhere from 5-30 lbs of cheese bricks in one of our four chest freezers at all times. Got about 25 lbs in there right now. I've thawed cheese bricks that were 5+ years old and tasted pretty darn good. Cheese is a luxury item though, so not something I'm too concerned about during survival.


----------



## StayPuff (Nov 12, 2012)

KnowOneSpecial said:


> Yep.
> 
> Dh works from home now so that's not a problem. I would need to get one big shopping trip in as we're down to only 70 or so rolls of TP in the house. We have 7 kids living here so that would be the big problem. After being snowed in for a week last year they were acting really cagey and weird. After 3 weeks? We might have casualties!


You know...with that many kids, I believe I would have an assembly line going making my OWN toilet paper! :hysterical:

You'll always have TP.....AND....it'll keep the kids busy enough to maintain sanity.


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

Not yet. I have one more week before the 60 pounds of bacon we raised is finished curing and ready for pick up. One. More. Week. I can't bug in without my bacon !!!!


----------



## montysky (Aug 21, 2006)

We have the needs covered to stay on the ranch forever now the wants would run out in time.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

We could stay here for months and months as far as food, water, entertainment, and meds go. But hubby doesn't get paid unless he goes to work. Our savings would run out in a few months and we wouldn't be able to pay our mortgage. That's our only debt - no car pmts, no credit card debt. But it's an important one to keep up with.

We discussed this recently because of the ebola scare. If things got bad, we couldn't have him coming and going all the time and possibly infecting all of us. He'd have to stay somewhere else and work until the danger dies down.


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

we are retired and we would be fine....even if the pension and SS quit coming. We have no mortgage etc and plenty of stockpile.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Regularly do 21 days straight at home now, so yes.  The real question is would it only be 21 days? Are we talking about self quarantine after potential exposure, or hunkering down during a pandemic? If hunkering, it will likely be much longer than 3 weeks. 

I'm good for long-term bugging in, although I'm sure we'd run out of a few goodies, like cheese. We have plenty of food in the pantry, freezers and running around in the yard. I have enough jars, fuel and canners to put up the contents of the freezers, should that become an issue. I have a generator and stores of diesel laid in to run it long enough daily to keep the freezers and fridge cold for many months, or until I can smoke or can up most of the contents. 

I have extra water stored, lots of it, and filters to make sure it's safe to drink. Plenty of TP and TC (toilet cloth) on hand and the means to wash it by hand.

The den is full of books - everything from how-to info to mystery novels - and I love to read. Plenty of board games, puzzle books and jig saw puzzles on hand, too, as well as musical instruments and yarn, so although I'd miss internet and TV if it was gone, I think I'd be fine for entertainment. My dd has her horse and plenty of land to ride on out back on timber company and state lands, over 6 acres of our own, so she'd be fine for entertainment, too. 

So, although I'd like to add more preps, like wiring the well for the generator (or is it the generator for the well), I'm in good shape to stay home for a very long time.


----------



## Awnry Abe (Mar 21, 2012)

Easily. I could do it without electricity, but it would be a challenge. We are 'can-and-will-do' types.


----------



## Fennick (Apr 16, 2013)

elkhound said:


> can you do 21 days at home without a paycheck?got enough water and food?


Yes. 

But why did you pick 21 days? If you're thinking in terms of isolating oneself because of something like an ebola pandemic it would have to be for longer that 21 days. In the event of a pandemic it would more likely need to be for 21 months or more. As someone else pointed out in another topic if quarantining of the populace went into effect it would have to be until the pandemic is completely over and there is no further danger of contracting the disease. That would take many months or even years. Or until such time as scientists had developed a 100% guaranteed cure or vaccine and had the time and resources to manufacture enough of the cure to dispense to the entire populace. That also would also take many months to years to accomplish.

I'm not ready or equipped for that kind of isolation for months or years and I wouldn't want to do it anyway. Therefore, if there is a pandemic, I will not let social panic and hysteria rule me and I won't isolate myself from the rest of society. Instead I will go out and do whatever I can to help others. I'm old, I live alone, I'm not afraid of dying and any day is as good a day as another for dying so I have nothing to lose by going out and helping people who are in need of the help.


----------



## Cygnet (Sep 13, 2004)

Yup, no problem. And as my dad says, we already know which tree we'd drop across the road to keep the zombies out.

We could survive a few months without really noticing the difference, except for a bit of cabin fever from not going anywhere -- we'd eat lean and eat a lot of pinto beans and small game and cactus pads, but that's no real biggy. We've got several thousand gallons of stored water if the power goes out, plus we're on a creek with not much upstream of us between us and the spring that feeds it, so water isn't an issue. Beyond that, we'd need to start hunting or scavenging, but if it got to that point, well, we'll deal. 

Lack of power would be inconvenient, but not that big of a deal. The biggest issue would be watering a garden -- in summer we'd need to haul water by bucket from the creek to our garden or pump it somehow. It's about 30 feet up and 200 feet across to get to our place. We'd also need to haul water up by hand to flush the toilets in the main house. 

Food wise, we'd be bored but not starve. 

The chickens are laying and hopefully by spring, we'll have a milk goat. 

Amusement wise ... there's always _something _to do on a homestead. If nothing else, I'd go for a hike and see if I could find something to kill (small game or fish) that would be tastier than beans, beans, and more beans. (There are advantages to being surrounded by tens of thousands of acres of national forest.) At a certain point, I think I'd eat coyote or skunk or stink shad before I'd eat more beans, with a side of eggs scrambled with cactus pads. But I _would _survive. 

Note to self: Buy more air rifle pellets. I like my shotgun, but an air rifle is a LOT quieter. 

(As a side note, my father used to work in the nuclear industry and has experience wearing personal protective gear in radioactively hot areas. He's trained people to use protective gear both for nuclear and chemically contaminated environments. He's had some interesting things to say about the gear that the medical professionals are using. And if it comes down to a pandemic scenario, we will probably be better equipped to deal with personal protection than most people. He was looking at tyvek suits recently because he quoted me prices today ... LOL.)


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Fennick said:


> Yes.
> 
> But why did you pick 21 days? If you're thinking in terms of isolating oneself because of something like an ebola pandemic it would have to be for longer that 21 days. In the event of a pandemic it would more likely need to be for 21 months or more. As someone else pointed out in another topic if quarantining of the populace went into effect it would have to be until the pandemic is completely over and there is no further danger of contracting the disease. That would take many months or even years. Or until such time as scientists had developed a 100% guaranteed cure or vaccine and had the time and resources to manufacture enough of the cure to dispense to the entire populace. That also would also take many months to years to accomplish.
> 
> I'm not ready or equipped for that kind of isolation for months or years and I wouldn't want to do it anyway. Therefore, if there is a pandemic, I will not let social panic and hysteria rule me and I won't isolate myself from the rest of society. Instead I will go out and do whatever I can to help others. I'm old, I live alone, I'm not afraid of dying and any day is as good a day as another for dying so I have nothing to lose by going out and helping people who are in need of the help.


i picked 21 days as thats the number currently in use if you might be suspect of being in contact with ebola.....so my questions comes from how few can go 21 days without showing up at work,social activities etc.

how many corporations will let you be off that long before they get a replacement and you get cleared after exposure only to find your position/job has been filled.

i know theres laws with this..but i have experience where large corps do as they please IRL.

if its a wildfire epidimic with bodies in the street.....21 days wont touch how long i stay clear of everyone an everything.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

At the moment 21 days of no work sounds like a dream come true! I would have no issue not socializing as I don't socialize anyway and hate our "go-go" world. BUT, I do wonder, one reason I don't socialize is I am in a job where I work with patients all day long, it's exhausting talking and talking. If I didn't, maybe I'd crave being social?

But very good point about work, I might not have a job if I took 21 days off. 

As for food and essentials, no problem. But I do need to get more cheese in the freezer, thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Sunbee (Sep 30, 2008)

We got a proper creek. And bleach. We'd get into issues with electric before anything else, if the grid went down, because I can't convince anyone else to make that a priority . . . our oven is dying from old age (can't get parts) and even though I'm the main cook, no one else will agree to an oven that runs from the furnace propane tank (and the furnace fan doesn't go without electric, so . . .). Not looking forward to fireplace cooking and water sterilization. Dad's meds might run out in 21 days. He will only refill a prescription the week he runs out, so depending on when it started and what ran out--some are thirty day and some are sixty . . . he might well not make it. Otherwise, he's retired, Mom could retire (but won't) so if she lost her job no big deal, and Husband's work has never really recovered from previous bout of unemployment--he could get something after and it wouldn't be much of a pay cut. In fact, he'd probably do better after, scary thought, with a smaller workforce.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Here's the unknown ...

Can you stay at home for 21 days when the electric company workers have also decided to do the same thing?

When the water company decides to? When your internet provider decides to?

When the hospitals decide to?

When the cops and fire department decide to?

When the thugs, vandals, and hungry people decide NOT to?


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Most of us think, "Well, if the next 21 days are just like today then I'll be fine."

But the reality is that I hardly ever go 21 days straight without some out-of-the-norm thing happening. Now some of it I could just deal with but there's things you can't.

When someone gets bitten by a snake, or severs the tendons in their hand cutting up dinner, or on day 20 of your 21 day self-quarantine and little Johnny is horking up blood.


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

Elkhound,
Been there. Some years back I was grateful for having my
stead and set up I could stay on it. 3 weeks without going
into town. Pantry was stocked, water supply assured , outdoor
toilet fine for any power outage 'emergencies'. Lightning strike
fried transformer on hydro pole was only residence affected
till crew came day later to repair.
It was early fall. No problem. Could do it again if I had to.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Ernie said:


> Here's the unknown ...
> 
> Can you stay at home for 21 days when the electric company workers have also decided to do the same thing?
> 
> ...


if all that happens....wont be no reason to leave....we are going be doing that homesteading thing so we can live till the next day..gardening,hunting,gathering,butchering chickens just to name a few items.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

moonwolf said:


> Elkhound,
> Been there. Some years back I was grateful for having my
> stead and set up I could stay on it. 3 weeks without going
> into town. Pantry was stocked, water supply assured , outdoor
> ...


homesteading is about adapting and over coming...if power is out and a deer comes through yard and its season i harvest it...if its cold it will hang...skin on if i think its going to hang longterm(skin keeps it from drying out..as long as its cold enough to hang) as i use it..or if its warm and cant hang...it will go in canning jar...deer deboned will fit in 24 to 32 quarts.

i drive very little now....so i can do it and do do it.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

water is going to be my issue , I need to store more than the 7 days I have now 
unless the power or water utility can stay on 

there are lots of things that can keep going , but it will require people to be inconvenienced

power , if plant operators brought in trailers and set up to have people live on site the few operators actually needed could live in their own quarenteen keeping the power going 

essential hospital workers could live at the hospital for a while 

send in lots of MRE's because kitchen staff would be an issue 

many people can now work from home , if people allowed in our building was limited to one who went from his house to the empty office just to keep our severs running he only lives a mile away and could even walk if needed 

the real question is how long does this virus live on a hard surface could food be delivered to say a box on your porch and you could wait 6 hours then retrieve it safely 


closing our borders sure sounded like a good idea but to late , now I think we should be concentrating on reducing contact with people , unfortunately that doesn't work well for schools 

but truck drivers should limit contact as much as possible one trucker could easily pick up something at one end of the country and have it across the country before exhibiting symptoms , does this mean deliveries can't be made , no but the local staff should unload the trailer and send and email rather than signing for the load , yes i know this is not how things currently work the driver is typically expected to also unload the truck 

but if every one thinks about how they can reduce physical contact for 21 days this thing could be licked sadly I doubt it will be 



my wife was pregnant during a previous illness scare not sure why I can't remember what it was anymore , I remember talking it over that I would live outside the house in the garage apartment and she in and our only contact till it was over would be phone calls and looking through the window


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Ernie said:


> 21 days isn't very difficult as it is right now. I would need about an hour to get ready for it though.
> 
> 21 weeks gets a little harder but as long as the internet is still up I'm okay.
> 
> 21 months with no internet? I would probably be all "Wilson! Wilson!" on you.



Ernie, how would we know the difference, lol!?


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

elkhound said:


> ernie....yea but you and i dont count....our 72 hour kit is a jar of peanut butter...lol


That reminds me of emergency provisions in the trunk of the car when I was growing up. A cardboard box filled with a jar of peanut butter, a box of crackers, a jug of water and a couple of old blankets. That about covered what you'd need to get by for a couple of days if you were stranded.


----------



## Cygnet (Sep 13, 2004)

Ernie said:


> Here's the unknown ...
> 
> Can you stay at home for 21 days when the electric company workers have also decided to do the same thing?
> 
> ...


We could do without utilities, thankfully. Not that big of an issue.

We could handle bad guys, too. Everyone in this community owns at least one gun, even the little old ladies and the older kids. I expect your average gang of thugs would leave with fewer possessions, and possibly dirtier underwear, than they entered with. :grin::grin::grin:


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Ernie said:


> Here's the unknown ...
> 
> Can you stay at home for 21 days when the electric company workers have also decided to do the same thing?
> 
> ...


Yes, I can. If thugs, vandals and hungry people become a problem, I have a small community of like-minded, armed folks here, and I have guns and ammo in good supply. As far as the rest, I'll probably BE a good portion of any health care in my community, I can live without grid power, don't have a water company now, can do fine without the internet, and cops are usually too far away to be much help in a true emergency anyway.

These are all things that have run through my mind for years, and I've tried to cover as many of my bases as possible. I'll never be totally "prepped", as there's always something more to add, just as living on a homestead means there's always another project to work on. I hope I never have to use the preps I've put in place, but I sleep better for knowing what I have stocked and how to do many varied jobs.


----------



## Cygnet (Sep 13, 2004)

Calico Katie said:


> That reminds me of emergency provisions in the trunk of the car when I was growing up. A cardboard box filled with a jar of peanut butter, a box of crackers, a jug of water and a couple of old blankets. That about covered what you'd need to get by for a couple of days if you were stranded.


Hahah. Sounds about like what I used to take on weekend camping trips, plus matches, bug spray, and something to read. 

(I am deeply amused by "72 hour survival kits" that I swear have everything _including_ the kitchen sink. Srsly? I used to go camping for weeks at a time as a teenager and into my early 20's with nothing more than I could fit in three milk crates, plus five gallon jugs of water. It also cracks me up when I see people camp in the woods around us for a day or two and they have so much stuff that it barely fits in the bed off a full size pickup.)


----------



## kycountry (Jan 26, 2012)

Ernie said:


> Here's the unknown ...
> 
> Can you stay at home for 21 days when the electric company workers have also decided to do the same thing?
> 
> ...


Yep, Yep, Yep, Yep, yep, and yep..

There has been 21 days in a row I didn't even have a roof over my head due to my choosing.. Electric wouldn't be a big deal, everything in the freezers could be cold packed.. jars, lids, salt, and all is already here.. wash tubs ( the old round ones) are what we cold back in over a fire.. 

Hospitals wouldn't be a big deal unless a freak accident happened.. wouldn't be the first time I've used super glue or sewed up a wound using fishing line..

Cops would be trying to take your guns or get in the way while dealing with thugs, vandals, and those demanding food/water.. 

I don't have any cats to get stuck in a tree so fire dp wouldn't be really a problem either.. 

only thing that might get me is not having a beer while kicked back listening to the **** dogs treed in the background on a good cold crisp winter night..


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

From all the yeps across the board, sounds like we got us some awesome survivalists right here.

Which makes me wonder why there's so much worryin' and frettin' about what the govment goin' to do, or the ebol-ah, or the econ-omy!


----------



## Ziptie (May 16, 2013)

Just because one can doesnât mean one wants to.

Plus, part of being prepared is staying one step ahead of the problem.:gaptooth:


----------



## Elie May (Apr 24, 2008)

Ernie said:


> I was really worried about ebola initially, but I've made my peace with it now through prayer. Tomorrow is not promised and death is not the worst fate that can befall a man. God is in control of this, and sooner or later, dying is in the cards for ol' Ernie.


I need to make peace with this. I usually don't worry about things, but this one is really scaring me. There is ALOT at stake with this one. I really don't think that the average person has a clue as to how bad this can get. Total failure on so many levels .... I'm not even going to elaborate. 

I need to find a way to make peace with it. I have to.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

manygoatsnmore said:


> Yes, I can. If thugs, vandals and hungry people become a problem, I have a small community of like-minded, armed folks here, and I have guns and ammo in good supply.


This is pretty much my main concern as I am just one person with no support network. A group can accomplish much that is simply out of the question for an individual.


----------



## CraftyLady (Jul 18, 2014)

Yes, My DH would work from home. The plan has been set for this since BFlu was a front pg. item. I'm retired. Son would lose his job. 

Food and all items here.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Ernie said:


> Here's the unknown ...
> 
> Can you stay at home for 21 days when the electric company workers have also decided to do the same thing?
> Well, now, THAT would be a shame.....who would cut my check for the excess solar power I send them ?
> ...


My comments above in red.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Ernie said:


> From all the yeps across the board, sounds like we got us some awesome survivalists right here.
> 
> Which makes me wonder why there's so much worryin' and frettin' about what the govment goin' to do, or the ebol-ah, or the econ-omy!


Lot of folks could do 21 days.....even quite a few here that could do 21 months without major problems.

Ebola is just the entertainment buzzword of the current times. Nobody here really expects to ever even come close to a case of it. The common flue and lightning will kill more people near you than Ebola.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

Yep I could hibernate for 21 days  I try hard to not go anywhere now I got a place to sleep and food to eat what more could one ask for .:runforhills:

Might find one gun left after the boating accident too


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

If I had to choose, I would rather be "resilient" rather than "prepared".


----------



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm probably as prepared as I'll ever be and for those 21 days staying at home, I'll just have more time to quilt.


----------



## CraftyLady (Jul 18, 2014)

My problem would be electricity. We don't have a wood stove. And hubby won't put one in. yet.

We do use propane and have a 500 gal tank. Sounds like a lot but, how long will that last? Don't know. 

Everything else is covered.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I could do without any paycheck at all for about six months, but that wouldn't include much further stocking up or "extras". I could manage another six months of bare bones expenses with some belt tightening. After that I'd be in trouble, lol, especially if the internet isn't up. 

As long as the internet is up and there are hospitals and clinics with sick people, I'll have work, just maybe not as much as people will be cutting out anything elective. If the situation is bad enough that hospitals are shut down then I'm no worse off than anyone else and will figure that out as it comes. I do have plenty of healthcare supplies here to handle most situations.

As for food and water, I'm good for at least a couple of years, assuming the house and land doesn't burn, thugs don't take it from me and O doesn't ship me off to a camp! On Ernie's list, the only one I'm worried about is the last, the thugs and vandals. I have weapons and am not afraid to use them, but I'm only one woman and could easily be overpowered by a group. Not much I can do about that, as I've found no one reliable to team up with in a SHTF situation. :shrug:

Hitting on the things most mentioned, I have lots of cheese...frozen, dried, commecial powdered, home canned, and waxed. What can I say, I like cheese.  I have milk...store bought canned, home canned and commercial powdered. I also have butter...frozen, home canned and commercial powdered. And of course chocolate...cocoa, baker's chocolate and semisweet, dark chocolate and milk chocolate chips. I've tried to cover even the "extras" as much as possible, lol. 

Last but not least, I have thousands of books, cards, dice, board games, crossword and brain puzzles, jigsaw puzzles, tons of craft supplies, and musical instruments. I don't think I have to worry about getting bored. I could do 21 days standing on my head.


----------



## kycountry (Jan 26, 2012)

Ernie said:


> If I had to choose, I would rather be "resilient" rather than "prepared".


Flat balls don't bounce... One must be prepared whether it be with supplies, food, or knowledge... Those are what puts the air in the ball... So we can quickly recover..


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

Because of the nature of the business of farming, there is no such thing as a consistent paycheck. At least on the grain side. So we are quite used to going for 6 or 8 months without a "paycheck". 

As far as food, we are good in perpetuity. Between the hundreds of tons of wild game in our backyard on our secluded land, (if I did take game outside of seasons, no one would ever know it), the home grown meats, grains, veggies etc., eggs, fish, and the feed to feed all our animals if need be for a very long time, we are very food secure. 

21 days is pretty usual for us. In fact, if I knew I was getting a paycheck within every 21 days, that would be for us, very strange actually... The state of mind of not depending on a triweekly paycheck is a natural way to be well prepared. Whether we like it or not!

I most times do not like it, ( the lack of a consistent paycheck), it is a stressful way to make a living, but it is a very freeing way to do so. A price to pay for every lifestyle, I guess.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I am closer today to successfully surviving for at least 30 days.
Praise the Lord.


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

I have a lot of food but not enough water. Time to do MORE!


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

Yep on all counts.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Ernie said:


> From all the yeps across the board, sounds like we got us some awesome survivalists right here.
> 
> Which makes me wonder why there's so much worryin' and frettin' about what the govment goin' to do, or the ebol-ah, or the econ-omy!





Ernie said:


> If I had to choose, I would rather be "resilient" rather than "prepared".


Wow. Just. wow. What the heck are you doing on a *survival and emergency prep* forum if you feel this way? Ernie, I am sorry, but I have to say, your recent posts are starting to stray into "holier than thou" territory. It's a fine line between thinking your way of life is perfect for you and thinking your way of life is the only one that the rest of us should be living. 

I intend to be both resilient and prepared...I don't think the 2 are mutually exclusive. I also don't think that paying attention to what is going on in the broader world is a bad thing. If I want to visit with others on this forum who have opinions and ideas on how Ebola may play out, whether it becomes something major, or if it is just a further wake up call to become more organized in our preps, why do you seem to feel the need to put us down for it? Are we constantly putting you down for living your life the way you want? Please do us the same courtesy? Thank you. Hopping off my soapbox now.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Yep this is Survival and Emergency Prep. It's for discussing those things. And if we are all that good, then we are here to answer the new one's questions or have discussions where the WHAT IF's are discussed. 

In other forums, other sections of HT, the poo-pooing is done with excellence and if they want that, they can get it there. But this forum is for the 'what if's". Always has been. And I don't plan to have it change, or have those discussing "what if" be spoken down to.

Please respect that and this forum.


----------



## 36376 (Jan 24, 2009)

Paycheck no, food yes. (My husband was w/o a job for 5 years and we are basically starting over monetarily) Water, ok if we still have electricity. I am sorely lacking in the water department due to space constraints. I would love to get a hand pump for the well.


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

21 days food - check.
21 days water - not quite, but we're getting there.
21 days with no income - that would be the hard part.

21 days away from the world - yes please!
Emails and magazines to catch up on, books to read, books to write, crafts to get finished up, teach my youngster to read. Plenty to do for 21 days.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I have to say that if I hadn't been able to work hard and pay off my mortgage and all debt, I'd be hard pressed to stay home for months at a time. It took a lot of frugality and discipline to pay it all off, but it was so totally worth every bit of it. I urge anyone who is still carrying a debt load to do everything possible to get out of debt and stay that way. It really has been a life changer. Now I can put some of the money I'd be paying on a mortgage into buying prep supplies, and I can spend the time I used to use working for a paycheck on developing the resources to make my little piece of ground into a functioning homestead.

The last couple days I've added quite a bit of LTS food and supplies...I'll be able to stay isolated at home for even longer, if it comes to that. Feels good.


----------



## mollymae (Feb 10, 2010)

Yes. We could and will stay home. But...house paid for...cars paid for...we worked hard to have no debt. We keep a garden and can everything we grow. I'm very worried that there are so many out there that have not prepared for life in General...much less the carp that's coming down the pipe now


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Yes, a bit over ten years of really stuggling, learning from this forum how to live on a maiden budget......the invisible means of support...eating and using stuff growing here or what I could make with what I had ...help from so many here has allowed me to really be able to pay off big debt of mortgage... which helps me see light at the end of the tunnel. I might not have internal walls and have one of the only house without Windows ...next year maybe I with replace the enter door that is meant for a closet with a real door. But the fear of being homeless is gone .


----------



## Elffriend (Mar 2, 2003)

DH is a software engineer who works from home, so the paycheck is not a problem. The kids are homeschooled and I'm a SAHM, so we don't HAVE to go anywhere. We've got plenty of food. If we couldn't leave the house for 21 days we could make it. If we were just quarantined and the water, electric and gas were still coming into the house we would be fine. We do not have enough water stored. Enough for drinking perhaps, but not enough for washing anything. If the electric goes we would go stir crazy without the computers and TV and my DH wouldn't be able to work.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

kasilofhome said:


> Yes, a bit over ten years of really stuggling, learning from this forum how to live on a maiden budget......the invisible means of support...eating and using stuff growing here or what I could make with what I had ...help from so many here has allowed me to really be able to pay off big debt of mortgage... which helps me see light at the end of the tunnel. I might not have internal walls and have one of the only house without Windows ...next year maybe I with replace the enter door that is meant for a closet with a real door. But the fear of being homeless is gone .


I wish I could like your post two or three times, *Kasilofhome*. We joined HT about the same time, and I know how you've struggled and persevered over the years. I have to tell you how proud I am of you! :rock: :goodjob: :clap:


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

what she said !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

....since you are not going anywhere store gas in your vehicle gas tank....top them off....either get an inverter and use vehicle as genny or in actual (gas) generator....keep the water running, the freezers cold and the laundry washed!

2 things that my life go on and on...regardless of weather, disease, etc...*the wood stove and the generator*. Hand washing laundry would put me over the edge....I would do my own but NOT anyone else's long term.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

mpillow said:


> ....since you are not going anywhere store gas in your vehicle gas tank....top them off....either get an inverter and use vehicle as genny or in actual (gas) generator....keep the water running, the freezers cold and the laundry washed!
> 
> 2 things that my life go on and on...regardless of weather, disease, etc...*the wood stove and the generator*. Hand washing laundry would put me over the edge....I would do my own but NOT anyone else's long term.


Shucks just build a bigger fire and sit around necked :grin: Less laundry :runforhills:


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

mpillow said:


> ....since you are not going anywhere *store gas in your vehicle gas tank....top them off....either get an inverter and use vehicle as genny or in actual (gas) generator....keep the water running, the freezers cold and the laundry washed!
> *
> 2 things that my life go on and on...regardless of weather, disease, etc...*the wood stove and the generator*. Hand washing laundry would put me over the edge....I would do my own but NOT anyone else's long term.



Bold, etc. mine...remember Preditor? (the first movie....) Run vehicle to charge battery(ies), and belt system for other needs...i.e generator.
Great source of backup power that you already have.

Just a thought.

Matt


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

I said yes- BUT- if the faucets were not working- then I would need to run and get my 7 gallon jugs refilled- we have 3- and I would want to buy 2 more and run to the spring and fill them all- 
this makes me think on next payday- that is my first splurge- another 2 containers and making sure that we keep 3 filled at all times- even if it does mean a trip to the spring- 
Foodwise- I would just start cutting the milk with some powdered until the little one got used to it- 
I would run out of nothing else- except my wine 
plenty of books- games crocheting, sewing, organizing could get done- 
Dang- I would be ready for Christmas if I had to stay home the next 21 days!!!


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Ernie said:


> If I had to choose, I would rather be "resilient" rather than "prepared".


I have the resilient part down- it is the being prepared with water I need to work on- 

I think being resilient causes you to become prepared- if that makes sense- 

I grew up needing to be resilient- going to bed hungry as a child more often than not- living in an abusive home- living literally dirt poor
gave me life lessons on being resilient- do I mope around about my tough childhood- aww heck NO- 
Did I learn to cook anything with anything/nothing? YEP
Did I learn that having stuff means working hard? YEP

so am I ready to take care of my own because of being resilient- I think yes...


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Becks right....it is a mindset that gives one the ability to have the determination to find a way. Once shelter is in place and water source found the diet will change but crying poor me will slam the door to hope. With out hope it is hard to set any goal let alone work a plan to the goal. Understand there WILL be many set backs and failures but but self pity is a seed of that grows into a plant of giving up on yourself. Tears will be shed as failure happens but dry your eyes quick enough to get back in the game. Knowing that your plans will not run 100% as you thought might give you the foundation to be resilient.


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

Winter of 76-77,just About new years day here it turned bitterly cold and snowing icing:grit:..made it to town one time in the month of January..Kids were out of school from before Christmas til 6 weeks later:hair..Well below zero several nights and days..had to carry water for six weeks from well house for everything.. cut a 1/4 face cord of wood everyday and pulled it from woods on homemade sled in kneedeep snow..Got caught unprepared that year, was a very miserable experience:grumble:...so yeah I could,did it twice that winter..would be a breeze now even though My physical shape is lousy now, I'm ready.. :happy2:


----------

